# Integrated camera has blue tint



## natrlvr (Jul 15, 2016)

Every since the imposed Windows 10 upgrade occurred, the integrated camera in my Lenovo Thinkpad E545 has had a blue tint. Anyone have a fix?


----------



## JonathanFakename (Jul 17, 2016)

Try looking in your camera app's settings and checking the white balance. That is a common cause for blue tint. If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of is to try cleaning the camera. Hope this helps!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can try going back to the original OS if it's less than 30 days since the upgrade to 10 :-
http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/


----------

